# Oberon kindle keyboard case fit on kindle fire



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Does anyone have an Oberon that they use on their kindle 3 that also has a fire? I'm curious if the case for the kindle keyboardfits the kindle fire?


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the medge for my k3 (with corners) that fits my fire.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

I tested putting the Fire in my K3 Oberon, it's just slightly too big corner to corner to get it in.  Maybe if you stretched the 2 opposing leather corner straps it might fit, I didn't want to try it since I plan on keeping my K3 in the Oberon.  I got the Marware leather case for the Fire, I'm pretty happy with that case, I use the folding option a lot to sit the Fire on a desk in landscape mode.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

My Oberon K3 case works nicely for the Fire, which is great, because I still love it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My Oberon K3 case worked just fine.  

My Crazy Digital K3 case did not work at all.

My Nook Case works really well.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I had one Oberon that it fits in and one it doesn't.  I didn't want to try too hard so I might have been able to get the other one to fit.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have 2 Oberons that fit perfectly and one that doesn't. The one that doesn't was extremely tight on my K3.


----------



## Mark46 (Jan 2, 2011)

K3 cover is a tight fit for the Fire at the corners, but it may stretch out over time and be fine.  I also bought the Oberon cover for the Fire and it's a better fit and has a few features that are nice.  The Oberon site can explain the differences, but it can be configured so it props up for better media viewing.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My Oberon K3 cover fit the Fire very snugly.  Almost to the point that I was concerned that it was too snug.  I have an Octovo K3 cover that doesn't work at all - the corner straps don't begin to get on the Fire - I know at least one person who's using an Octovo K3 cover on the Fire.


----------



## MDB (Dec 31, 2010)

As others have already mentioned, my Oberon is very tight on my Fire. I had to really work to get the top left strap over my Fire, and I think it will stretch the straps to the point where my K3 won't fit properly anymore.


----------

